# Road Bike Wheels - sorted now



## broady (23 Aug 2015)

I'm looking to upgrade my stock wheels that came on my bike.
They need to be:
Shimano 10 speed cassette compatible.
RIM brakes.
Clincher
I run 700 x 23 or 25mm tyres, so need to be able to take them. 

Let me know what you have and what price.

I live in Countesthorpe, South Leicester.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Aug 2015)

broady said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my stock wheels that came on my bike.
> They need to be:
> Shimano 10 speed cassette compatible.
> RIM brakes.
> ...


Wasn't @vickster selling some wheels?


----------



## craigwend (23 Aug 2015)

These are in 'bargain thread;


JMAG said:


> Shimano RS21 wheelset for £80 at Ribble. Only in white at that price. Deals on a few other Shimano wheels too.
> 
> www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-track-bike/wheels-factory-built-wheels-factory-road-tri-shimano-rs21-clincher-wheels-pair/shimwhfr373


----------



## broady (23 Aug 2015)

Are the RS21 going to be any real upgrade through? 
And I am thinking about Vickster's set

I quite like what I'm hearing about the campag Zonda wheelset


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Aug 2015)

I have some Zondas and they are very nice indeed. What do you have at the moment?


----------



## stumpy66 (23 Aug 2015)

WhAt weight are you and how much are you looking to spend?.


----------



## broady (23 Aug 2015)

Fulcrum 7's is what is on it now.
Was looking at fulcrum quattro or poss 5's. Or Ultegra, zonda'so. 
Budget is really at £200 max right now. But that is a stretch


----------



## winjim (23 Aug 2015)

What would you consider to be an upgrade? What parameters are you hoping to improve? I would be utterly astonished if you could notice a difference between the Fulcrum 7s and 5s, quattros, 3s or their Campagnolo branded equivalents. You have some pretty good wheels, spending £200 on some different pretty good wheels would be a waste of money.

IMO


----------



## Crandoggler (23 Aug 2015)

Magic Cosmic Elite S is up for £250 on Merlin. Personally I'd stick with the fulcrum.


----------



## broady (23 Aug 2015)

The rims on the fulcrum 7's are on the last legs.
Thought I might get something different rather than another set.
I can get some brand new 5's for £115 which is about the same price as the 7's.
So I just thought I'd see what is about as looking on the net on the phone isn't the easiest.


----------



## winjim (23 Aug 2015)

broady said:


> *The rims on the fulcrum 7's are on the last legs.*
> Thought I might get something different rather than another set.
> I can get some brand new 5's for £115 which is about the same price as the 7's.
> So I just thought I'd see what is about as looking on the net on the phone isn't the easiest.


That makes more sense now. Fill yer boots . 
Personally I'd go for hand built over factory wheels, purely for ease of maintenance / availability of parts.


----------



## broady (23 Aug 2015)

Why are hand built ones easier to service?
The mavic cxp22 wheels on my work bike have been alright


----------



## broady (23 Aug 2015)

stumpy66 said:


> WhAt weight are you and how much are you looking to spend?.



I'm around 72kgs


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Aug 2015)

broady said:


> The rims on the fulcrum 7's are on the last legs.
> Thought I might get something different rather than another set.
> I can get some brand new 5's for £115 which is about the same price as the 7's.
> So I just thought I'd see what is about as looking on the net on the phone isn't the easiest.



How old are the r7s? I thought fulcrum legendary lasted for years? 

If you have enjoyed the fulcrum brand then go for the R5s. Or campagnolo sciroccos.


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Aug 2015)

But I would note that on our group social ride this morning, far and away the three fastest riders were:

A guy on an aluminium Road bike with Shimano r501s.

A guy on an old Giant aluminium road bike with nondescript wheels.

A guy on a steel cx bike with the stock wheels.

It was fitness that made them thus.


----------



## broady (23 Aug 2015)

It's always legs over the bike.
The reason I want a bit better is that I hear they are better built and need less work. Like better protection to the bearings (poss better bearings?!?) and spokes keeping the wheel true for longer.

Otherwise everyone other than pro's would run r500's
I do like the r500/01 but the Leicester roads on my commute are far from lovely flat tarmac and the cxp22 seem to cope a bit better for the commute and I wouldn't want more expensive wheels on something that could be stolen or damaged


----------



## winjim (23 Aug 2015)

broady said:


> Why are hand built ones easier to service?
> The mavic cxp22 wheels on my work bike have been alright


It's just that some factory built wheels use specialised parts, for example spokes, that have to be ordered in and installed by an authorised technician or even sent back to the factory if they need replacing, whereas any good wheelbuilder should be able to service and repair a set of handbuilts. Having said that, if you've ridden your current Fulcrums for this long without any issues, you may be confident that servicing won't be a problem for you.


----------



## broady (24 Aug 2015)

I was going to get the 2014 fulcrum 5's as they are only £135 delivered from merlin cycles, but I went for the 2015 model instead for the extra £13.
I looked this morning at the bike and found that it wasn't the fulcrum 7's that were on the bike! It was cxp22's.
So I've put the 7's on the bike and think I will keep the new 5's in the box till I need them as I like to have a spare pair.


----------

